# Circuit Panel of FUN!!! (w/ photo)



## InterCounty (Apr 27, 2010)

One of my guys is sanding floors in a home and he tripped a breaker.
He just texted me this photo of the box he had to crawl through to reset it.

.....ummm, I'm thinkin' its not really supposed to look like that, but wtf do I know ? :confused1:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Holy chit.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

You can never have too much service loop.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

looks more like a scrap bucket than a panel...:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

This is the one I put in last week. Still have a couple things to do to it.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Had I ever left a panel like that I would have fired myself from the job.

Andy.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Good god. I would not have flipped that breaker back. That's scary sh*t.


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

No way I would have reached in there!


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

At least they used some of that smurf tubing


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Is that thing outdoors too?? Looks like daylight


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I feel so much better about mine now.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't see anything wrong with it :blink:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's been photoshopped...







...right?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks fine. I wouldn't get too bent out of shape over small fries like that.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Where was he "plugged" in to? Most of, or all, the floor sanders/finishers in the area, go right to the panel box, and go direct to their equipment? Just my thought here!


----------



## pdmig (Nov 21, 2010)

They already have a wall of shame thread going. And you called it a box? I did not see a box!


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Think I'd have told him not to touch a thing, plug in somewhere else or go to the house.

Looks to me like a "you touch it" you own it liability. Was this a tweaker house or what?


----------



## Dallasdave (Oct 1, 2014)

Just a little sketty


----------



## Travis4710 (Sep 2, 2014)

Holy smokes! Unreal.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

My guess is someone didn't own a pair of wire cutters/strippers


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> This is the one I put in last week. Still have a couple things to do to it.


So weird not seeing pipe running into a box.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So weird not seeing pipe running into a box.


 You can thank your local unions for that! Most of the rest of the country does fine in residential work without conduit. It's also why you can buy more house for the money elsewhere.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Looks fine. I wouldn't get too bent out of shape over small fries like that.


Your joking right? Your talking about having the guys employee reach into there


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So weird not seeing pipe running into a box.


We don't use conduit for anything


----------



## GTX63 (Sep 9, 2011)

A panel door and a bag of cable ties should fix that right up....


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone can run wiring straight and perpendicular. This man was an artist. This panel represents chaos trying to find order in the universe.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Railman said:


> You can thank your local unions for that! Most of the rest of the country does fine in residential work without conduit. It's also why you can buy more house for the money elsewhere.


I'm well aware of why pipe is a primary material for electrical. And you have obviously never read my opinions on conduit. I grew up in Texas and Romex was king. I love the stuff. I do think that there are some advantages to pipe. 

Upgrading or adding circuits. Find a path and you can fish the wire to that location with no holes in the drywall.

No worries on nailing or screwing into a leg. 

Much of rural Illinois Romex is legal. Just a few miles south of me you can run it all day long.

And using romex over conduit isn't going to get you a whole lot more house. A well oiled crew can pipe a house pretty quick.


----------

